# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hoge bloedbezinking

## myda

Hallo,

Ik heb een vraagje over te hoge bloedbezinking?

Mijn moeder is 75 en heeft al vanaf afgelopen mei een te hoge bloedbezinking.

Daarvoor heeft ze tabletten gekregen voor de schildklier, maar nu blijkt dat die niet de gewenste resultaten geven.

Nu gaat ze naar de internist en heeft daar opnieuw moeten bloedprikken met hetzelfde resultaat, alle uitslagen goed, alleen de bloedbezinking is te hoog, die heeft een waarde van 60. Nou zegt mij dit niet zo heel veel.

Maar is er hier iemand die mij kan vertellen of dit echt veel te hoog is of dat dit vaker voorkomt en dat er dan geen oorzaak wordt gevonden.

Ze hoeft nu niet eerder weer terug te komen in december en dan wordt er ook een buikecho gedaan en opnieuw weer bloedprikken.

Nu heb ik zoiets van als het echt zo erg was dan hadden ze haar toch niet zo lang laten wachten?

Is er iemand hier die mij hier antwoord op kan geven?

Alvast bedankt!!!!!!

Groetjes,

Myda

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Myda,

Ik heb geen ervaring met hoge bloedbezinking. Wel heb ik iets voor je gevonden. Een vrouw die uit eigen ervaring beschrijft wat ze voelt.

Klik op:http://www.cibliga.com/v_anneke.html

Hopelijk heb je er iets aan!

Groetjes Leontien.

----------


## WhiteRose

Die bezinking is idd echt te hoog.
De leuko + witte bloedlichamen behoren max. 10 te zijn.
Als het hoger is kan dat wijzen op een infectie of leukemie.
Meestal is er dus ergens in het lichaam een infectie.
Ikzelf had 11,5 iets te hoog maar niets om me zorgen over te maken maar 60 moet volgens mij toch ff worden uitgezocht of er ergens een infectie zit.

----------


## MarinaE

Hallo,ik ben Marina en ik ben nieuw hier.
Ook ik loop al maanden met een te hoog bezinksel,maar de dokter doet verder niets dan steeds maar weer bloed laten prikken.Ik ben ontzettend moe en heb ook bloedarmoede maar niemand weet waardoor!
Ook heb ik het idee dat ik steeds waziger ga zien.
En mijn tong doet soms pijn en af en toe heb ik van die rode puntjes op mijn lichaam. Op het moment heb ik er aan weerzijden van mijn hals 1 bij de sleutelbeenderen zeg maar,maar heb ze ook wel op armen benen en buik gehad,niet overdreven veel,maar toch dat je denkt wat is dat nou weer.
Ben nog bij een orthomoleculair arts geweest en die zegt dat ik enorm veel vrije radicalen heb en iets met mijn bloedplaatjes wat dan weer door mijn milt zou komen.
Weet niet hoe mijn huisarts zal reageren als ik hem dat vertel.
Nu moet ik dus over 2 wkn weer bloed prikken,en maar weer afwachten...
Heeft iemand enig ideee wat er kan zijn en wat ik moet doen? Moet ik gewoon met mijn huisarts praten over wat de orthomoleculair arts vermoedt?

Groeten,Marina

----------

